# Mitt Romney Announces Presidential Exploratory Committee (Merged)



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

WASHINGTON (AP) - Republican Mitt Romney on Monday took the first steps toward a second presidential bid, telling supporters in an economy-focused announcement that he had formed an exploratory committee to begin a White House run.
"It is time that we put America back on a course of greatness, with a growing economy, good jobs and fiscal discipline in Washington," the former Massachusetts governor said in a video posted on his website and on Facebook.

Full Story:
Mitt Romney Announces Presidential Exploratory Committee CBS Boston


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

If he can confront the health care issue effectively, you're looking at the next Ronald Reagan.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

He'd have my vote...but the democrats (and opposing republicans) are going to crucify him on Mass health care. One pen stroke I bet he wishes he could take back!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Killjoy said:


> He'd have my vote...but the democrats (and opposing republicans) are going to crucify him on Mass health care. One pen stroke I bet he wishes he could take back!


He can still get past that if he admits he tried something bold that failed miserably, and he learned from his mistake. Defuse the opponent's biggest gun by putting it out there yourself first.


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> He can still get past that if he admits he tried something bold that failed miserably, and he learned from his mistake. Defuse the opponent's biggest gun by putting it out there yourself first.


1+....Just like Jack Ryan tells the president in Clear and Present Danger. "Give them nowhere to go with it."


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*5 years later, Romneycare still a bone of contention*

The Bay State's landmark health-care overhaul - which marks its fifth anniversary tomorrow - has gotten mixed reviews from experts, with some applauding it for making medical care more accessible to the working poor while others say it comes at too steep a price.

"We're both a model, and a whipping boy or girl," said Brandeis University national health policy professor Stuart Altman. "But I'd put the law at 85 to 90 percent successful. Obviously, nothing's perfect in this world, but the basic reason for the reform was to extend coverage, and on this, we have done amazingly well."

Altman also said the law would work better if there were more primary-care physicians to provide more preventative care, and if federal aid for medical spending increased.

5 years later, Romneycare still a bone of contention - BostonHerald.com

---------- Post added at 21:21 ---------- Previous post was at 21:20 ----------

This is one of scores of stories that will be written about Romney's legacy. He has a huge uphill battle to fight.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

While I'd pick Romney over Obama, I'd pick virtually any Republican over Romney.

Alas, another election year where I'm gonna hafta hold my nose.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

As I said before I like Mitt, but with this healthcare thing he's toast. It's not playing well around here and when the gloves really come off it's certainly not going to play well throughout the rest of the country.

Sad part is that Obama is there for the taking and the GOP doesn't really have a viable candidate to step in and reap the rewards. I fear that the re-election of Deval may be an indicator of what is going to happen again nationally...:confused_smile:


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Dems make a busy birthday for Romneycare*

*Dems make a busy birthday for Romneycare *

Politico - ‎51 minutes ago‎
By POLITICO STAFF | 4/12/11 12:01 PM EDT From Boston to Des Moines, Democrats are taking time to commemorate the fifth anniversary of when Romney enacted health care reform as Massachusetts governor. 
Romney Announces a Presidential Exploratory Committee U.S. News & World Report

Can Mitt Romney Shake the Legacy of Health Care Reform? KBOI

He messed up big with that Healthcare reform


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

*He will lose..*

Romney will lose for the following reasons. With the most likely reasons in order of what will be used against him the most

1. He signed Romneycare (weather he wanted to or not he did) which IF THE law functioned correctly (It doesn't even remotely function correctly ).. maybe on a good day we would have saved some money with this law

2. Signed the MA AWB law back in.

3. He is Mormon (I am not against any religion)...its just one more thing that will be used against him.


----------

